# Yuja Wang - name of piece?



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi people, I'm sorry for not coming here very much. But I need your help.

Please help me identify this piece: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGShwX3krds#t=2m40s

It start at 2:40.

It's very beautiful.
In my ears it sounds russian. But who knows.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Chopin piano sonata No. 2 in b flat minor op. 35


----------



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot TheProudSquire! I even found a version where Ivo Pogorelich plays it. The master. The MASTER.
Ok.. thanks


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

You're welcome :}


----------

